# Flocked decoys



## Fireman (Jul 12, 2013)

What are your thoughts to flocked decoys? Are they worth the extra money? Do they help that much more? How about flocking your old decoys? Thoughts?


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

My two cents are they make a huge difference and are worth the money. More so on really sunny days. The diff between a flocked green head and a nonflocked is easy to see, no shine or glare off the flocked head at all. I wouldnt know how to flock my own, but we have repalced every decoy we can with flocked heads, both geese and ducks. Only thing on the down side that we have found is you have to be a bit kinder and gentler with them as they can get rubbed off and or muddy etc. Not a huge problem though


----------

